# R33 GTR...........



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Still more to do yet but heres my wkd toy. Picture is not great due to blackberry camera but thought you might get the idea. Just had the front sprayed and new HKS giant intercooler.

I'll get some proper photos done when the rest is done


----------



## N15M0 (Jan 31, 2008)

Loving those wheels :thumbsup::thumbsup: what are they?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

CE28s by the looks of it


----------



## mrobinson2 (Jul 10, 2008)

Nice rear wing


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

Gold CE28Ns... I've seen a set of these for sale and now I can't buy them or I'm going to be a copy cat... DAMN IT! lol... *continues to search Yahoo Japan Auctions*

Oh, and nice paint to wheels contrast... I like!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks

Dont worry, youre in another country far far away....I'm sure the worlds big enough for another car similar to mine!


----------



## 2TurbosTwiceFun (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm guessing they're 18x10.5?? What size tyres are you running?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Couple of small changes and Brand new head work, modified twin turbo pipe, driver takata harness, R34 brake calipers, meister R's few other bits.......like Craft squares!




























All taken by my crackberry so not great.


----------



## John Mathewson (Jun 21, 2011)

Stunning looking car,i wished


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice car indeedy Mel!

2TurbosTwiceFun how about some Advans?
advan wheels - Bing Images


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

Saw this at the last London GTROC, the pictures don't do it justice!! Beautiful car!


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Stunning mate...absolutely mint!! Love the bonnet, looks well aggressive!! I find normally darker shades of colour never capture the true shape and curves of a car, but certainly not the case with your mate...double thumbs up!!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Cheers guys, I dont think I'm going to do much else with it apart from a fresh underseal. Its running a fully forged, modified head, garret -5's at circa 600bhp 500 torque, still only has 43000 on the clock. If I had the time and money I guess I'd put in an OSG 5 gear box, change injectors and turbos and go closer to 700bhp.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

BAD GTR said:


> Saw this at the last London GTROC, the pictures don't do it justice!! Beautiful car!


Cheers!
Pity we didnt have a chat. My fault as fortunately I had a lovely night the night before....Unfortunately......I was suffering at the meet.


----------



## Toho (Aug 15, 2011)

I like your Carbon Hood and the Wheels *-*


----------



## familycar (May 24, 2011)

love it!_ almost_ makes me want to go to a 33 haha


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thought I'd add a couple more pics.








[/IMG]







[/IMG]








Shot at 2012-02-13


----------



## Moschops (Sep 3, 2002)

Now that's looking very nice. I like!

(erm, think your original link needs changing? *deletes history*)


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

^^^^^^
what he said!!!
Bob


----------



## CSB (Nov 15, 2007)

Moschops said:


> Now that's looking very nice. I like!
> 
> (erm, think your original link needs changing? *deletes history*)


lol haha


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thats strange, that link was once mine.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mel HKS said:


> Thats strange, that link was once mine.


 I noticed that yesterday too lol, rather than tell you I thought I'd just let the police deal with it lol


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Love the third pic dude...


----------



## "Clarkey" (May 21, 2010)

that looks menacing!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

I know Ive said it before but I'm thinking of selling up the R33 in the summer. I havent drove it since last October!!!! Its still only got 45000 miles on it too.

I'll probably have to sell some bits from it to get the money I want/need from it I reckon.

What does a full set of R34 leather seats on rails go for these days?

And a full set of matt gold 19x10 CE28N's with good rubber and centre caps?


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

cool wing


----------



## synistrGT-R (Oct 15, 2007)

Who makes that wing?


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

synistrGT-R said:


> Who makes that wing?


JUN


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes its a JUN wing that is not available anymore to my knowledge and was not copied either, so quite rare and mine has an integrated brake light (makes it an absolute one off). The front splitter is a late 400R splitter which Ive only ever seen one other car with too.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Mel, that's a lovely R33 GT-R, mate. One of the sweetest we've helped create yet. Don't ever be tempted to split it for parts or sell it. Keep & cherish it, try to use it more this summer. 

I realise the Aprilia's probably even more of a riot and infinitely quicker for getting around London, but sometimes it will be just the right time to enjoy the GT-R. You know if you ever sell it, you'll just begin the entire process all over again. The challenge really is to build a completely different car whilst having your GT-R cake to eat. Awesome GT-R that, put up some decent pics and let us see more, or get it shot by a magazine!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks Miguel.

Sometimes needs must and I am trying to avoid it as I have personalised this alot. I have alot of financial moves I must make this year so lets see if I can avoid it.

The trouble is (as you know) I have had a pretty raw deal as far as tuners go and partly my fault as I never rush a tuner or chase enough as I am too busy.

New cars and main dealers are pretty straight forward.

Anyway thanks again and hopefully I'll get it out soon and enjoy it.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Got the car back and its looking good thanks to Dan at Vicsell who has done a few struts on GTRs now.

The struts are twin skinned which allows moisture to be trapped inside causing internal rust. I've had new strengthened sections welded in, waxyoiled, sealed, prepped and painted.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thought I'd add a few pictures, got it quite dirty on my first time driving it this year and then got it cleaned by Rainbow car wash by the Ace cafe who do a fantastic job.

Getting a bit dirty for once on a great drive:

































Getting cleaner:


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Looks _Funtastic_ there Mel!


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

This is one the best and awesome 33 iv seen

Looks aggressive!!!


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Loving the bonnet, wheels, and rear spoiler, lovely car.:smokin:


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Just stumbles across this thread and i have to say that is the sexiest, badest looking R33 i've ever seen :bowdown1:

Absolutely love it!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

Absolutely awesome looking, don't sell it keep it as you will only regret it. Up there in the top 3 r33s I've seeing recently.


----------



## Arza (Jun 30, 2011)

nice car! what sort of rear spoiler is that? i never seen that before!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Some of the bay, needs some good polishing though.


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Stunning, love your 33 Mel and nice to finally see some pics of the engine bay. :bowdown1:

Now have i seen you loitering around on the ZClub recently.......:chuckle:

Wills


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Lovely looking car mate, just about perfect that. Everything works so well together.

Are the skirts Jun?


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Wills_GunR33 said:


> Stunning, love your 33 Mel and nice to finally see some pics of the engine bay. :bowdown1:
> 
> Now have i seen you loitering around on the ZClub recently.......:chuckle:
> 
> Wills


Cheers Wills...... Yeah really tempted to follow you down that route as love the 240z..... Still forever debating whether to sell this though.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

ab20000 said:


> Lovely looking car mate, just about perfect that. Everything works so well together.
> 
> Are the skirts Jun?


The side skirts, spats and rear spoiler are all genuine JUN items, but I must say the the skirts and spats in particular are merely like a template, they do not go straight on and are not right size..... Basically a lot of fabricating needs to be done.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

Mel HKS said:


> The side skirts, spats and rear spoiler are all genuine JUN items, but I must say the the skirts and spats in particular are merely like a template, they do not go straight on and are not right size..... Basically a lot of fabricating needs to be done.


I would expect it to fit like a glove for the prices they charge!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

What do you guys think of £16.5k as the asking price of my car in this current economy. I know I will regret it, but might put it up and see what the reaction is.

The head is done to race spec, the bottom end is bored out and is a seasoned fully forged O5U block ....it has everything done to it.....no shortcuts.


----------



## qad (Jul 21, 2011)

thats a good looking car!


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

*Ok so had a full underseal by MAGIC (was needed) and a polish. *










*The rear:*










*At the Ace:*










*At the Ace with elder and younger siblings:*


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Looking superb as always. One of cleanest examples out there.

Wills


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

I agree with wills, awesome looking defo one of the nicest r33 out there. Love that top photo.


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Thanks guys
Just thinking what to do next/

The dreaded sale, create a more track ready car or just leave it as it is and try not to spend anything on it.......


----------



## ngtr01 (Oct 3, 2012)

Very Nice!!


----------



## Wills_GunR33 (May 16, 2009)

Mel HKS said:


> Thanks guys
> Just thinking what to do next/
> 
> The dreaded sale, create a more track ready car or just leave it as it is and try not to spend anything on it.......



Deep down inside, you know what to do next...........Zzzzzzed :chuckle:


----------



## Mel HKS (Mar 12, 2007)

Wills................haha, have you been down my local? That I think is a very true comment but a dream at the moment. If I got one I would definitely want to keep it permenantly.............Just have to make sure i'm in that position.......

You lucky Bar****d ............


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Stunning looking 33 you have there mel.... Love the CF hood and i'm likeing them wheels.


----------



## skylineman34 (Dec 14, 2012)

very nice looking 33!


----------

